# Solar Cooking pdf Guide



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

This link is from Solar Cooking International - Well Done Guide!

http://solarcooking.org/plans/Plans.pdf


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

That picture on the top right of the first page is the one we have! We've had it about a year, and used it a lot over the summer. It did great on most things. Beans and rice took longer, but noodles (spaghetti) and chicken & dumplings did great, as did reheating leftovers in the sun.

The one we have is actually called a "Solar reflector oven", rather than a true solar oven.

Thanks, lovetogrow, that's an exellent link!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad it is of use to you gypsysue. The cooking tips and recipes are really helpful.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

lovetogrow said:


> Glad it is of use to you gypsysue. The cooking tips and recipes are really helpful.


It's more than helpful, it's some of the best information I've seen for solar cooking. It's laid out well and easy to understand. Also easy to save it to your computer, which I did.


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I printed it out, as it's the best info I've seen on solar cookers yet.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

You are welcome BuggingIn - glad you can use the info :wave:


----------



## LadyIvy (Jan 16, 2011)

Yay! I just got a solar oven. I haven't read all of the guide yet but it definitely has way more info than what I got with the oven. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Cassie_13 (Dec 3, 2010)

I never would have thought to use a solar oven, building one is now on my ever-expanding list!!


----------



## Chinchbug (Mar 23, 2011)

Excellent book. Thanks.
Here's a cool vid on solar cooking.
You kinda, hafta watch the whole thing
to get the full flavor,(no punn intended)


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey chinchbug - you are welcome, and thanks for the vid - I saw this one a while back, but very good to see again (actually the vid series is good and helpful). I was just saying to my husband today that we should to get that windshield cover and give it a whirl :2thumb:


----------



## Nathan_Hughes (Aug 23, 2010)

Great post thank you


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

You are welcome Nathan - glad the info will be helpful -have a great day in the U.K.


----------



## joyfulheart (May 7, 2011)

For those that solar cook, can ya point me to a size pot that works well in solar cookers?

I hear black enamelware pots are goood (and I love those), but looking on amazon, I can't tell which one's are a good size. I think the measurements are wrong there, because one pot was listed as one inch tall. LOL

According to that PDF, short round pots are good.

Something big enough to cook rice... maybe another one big enough to cook a regular sized chicken.

Help? LOL


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

joyfulheart said:


> For those that solar cook, can ya point me to a size pot that works well in solar cookers?
> 
> I hear black enamelware pots are goood (and I love those), but looking on amazon, I can't tell which one's are a good size. I think the measurements are wrong there, because one pot was listed as one inch tall. LOL
> 
> ...


I am trying to find the perfect pot as well..

But if SHTF, And you may be using solar most of the time, I've read about painting quart jars black so that you can get more items in your solar oven than just having one pot.

I eyeballed a pot in walmart the other day, you know black speckled, etc...my oven is kind of deep yet narrow.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is a link that you may find helpful joyfulheart andDJgang:

Solar cooking pots - Solar Cooking


----------



## bunkie (Apr 12, 2011)

great thread lovestogrow! we bought a sun oven a few years ago and love it! had a little trouble with condensation in the beginning, but worked it out. i've even cooked in February when the temps were 28F. took three hours to cook the brownies, but they were great!

brownies in solar oven...

http://www.imageuploads.net/ims/pic.php?u=27615PDlUo&i=164684

we've used our cast iron pots for cooking in the solar oven and they work great! i have seen those Chamba pots and been thinking of trying one out.

chicken and veggies in solar oven...

http://www.imageuploads.net/ims/pic.php?u=27615PDlUo&i=169169

i've baked great bread in the solar oven too...but lost the pics...


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking good bunkie...and deeelicious :2thumb:


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

thank you for sharing this pdf!!! I printed it off and going to incorporate this in my plans.:2thumb:


----------



## TheShortBlonde (Feb 24, 2010)

*Made a CooKit*

The other day, my kids and I made a CooKit style cooker. I didn't have the "correct" dark pot, but we used my regular saucepan with a glass lid to experiment on some water. We found that the water temp went from 90 to 180 degrees within a half hour (also, this was without the recommended oven bag). As stated in the PDF, this is hot enough to pasteurize water. I found a dark pot (with lid), dark 8x8 pan, and oven bags at Big Lots, so as soon as we have a sunny day, I'm ready to experiment some more. Can't wait to get cookin'.


----------



## susique (Jun 27, 2011)

joyfulheart said:


> For those that solar cook, can ya point me to a size pot that works well in solar cookers?
> 
> I hear black enamelware pots are goood (and I love those), but looking on amazon, I can't tell which one's are a good size. I think the measurements are wrong there, because one pot was listed as one inch tall. LOL
> 
> ...


Hello, Im new to this foum. ANY pots will work in the solar collector, even the shiney ones. Simply lie a black COTTON towel over your pot and wa la, its hot! I use all the pans from my kitchen, nothing fancy or expensive. If you want to do a cake, cover the pan with foil then lie the towel over it. Works every time.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

bunkie said:


> great thread lovestogrow! we bought a sun oven a few years ago and love it! had a little trouble with condensation in the beginning, but worked it out. i've even cooked in February when the temps were 28F. took three hours to cook the brownies, but they were great!
> 
> brownies in solar oven...
> 
> ...


Bunkie, ever here of the guy who made a full cake on a camp fire? Amazing what a little time and patience can do.

As for the post, awesome. Thanks a ton for sharing this! Great thing to know how to build/use.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the link. After digging a little deeper in this website, I found this handy link as well:

Plans for Solar Cookers -- The Solar Cooking Archive


----------



## bunkie (Apr 12, 2011)

ReconCraftTheta said:


> Bunkie, ever here of the guy who made a full cake on a camp fire? Amazing what a little time and patience can do.....


no i haven't heard of him, but i remember baking a cake in a tin can over hot coals in Girl Scouts! it was an awful experience for me. my mom taught me how to make everything, including cakes, from scratch, and here they hand me a box of cake mix and i didn't know what to do with it!!!



susique said:


> Hello, Im new to this foum. ANY pots will work in the solar collector, even the shiney ones. Simply lie a black COTTON towel over your pot and wa la, its hot! I use all the pans from my kitchen, nothing fancy or expensive. If you want to do a cake, cover the pan with foil then lie the towel over it. Works every time.


great idea susique!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the great tips susique :thumbraise:


----------



## petedewd (Jun 23, 2011)

I printed it too, thanks!


----------

